# What's Your Opening Day Plan?



## G-Patt (Sep 3, 2013)

I plan to be at a busy creek crossing early morning behind a blow down waiting for a momma doe to take a cool drink of water before heading to bed. In the evening, I know of a travel corridor & pinch between bedding and food that is popular with the does as well. Easy access too. Both spots are on public. What do you all have in mind? Does or bucks? Terrain? Public or private?


----------



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

I'll be in a ground blind with my 7yr old. We have been watching a bachelor group of bucks all summer. Hopefully they pass by and he's able to make a quick clean kill. He done good last year harvesting a buck and a doe. So with a little luck maybe he can do it again.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Getting ready for a fishing trip..... to hot to be deer hunting ..... take care of that, when I return to cooler weather, the rut and hopefully 2 hard frost have already visited


----------



## caseyroo (Jun 26, 2006)

I’m with Ironman, not dealing with mosquitos, ticks, and worrying about meat spoiling! The season doesn’t begin for me until the week of Halloween.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

I'll be waiting as well . I used to get all excited to go but dont anymore . For me it's just not worth it . Unless by some miracle I happen to have a big deer that's killable . Which never happens for me . 

I'll wait to hunt for myself till late Oct and I'll start taking my son in mid oct . He's not too choosy .


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I might go or I might not. I don’t get in a hurry to kill anything early in the season.


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

I'll be waiting for all of your pic's and stories.Never really liked opening day of archery unless you got a place to hang the meat up or a open processor to take care of it quickly.


----------



## BrandonMiller526 (Dec 18, 2018)

My opening day plan is to go fishing till October 30th and hunt hard for 2 weeks, while the rest of the area is getting pressure the deer will be resting under my stand. Worked the past two years. Might try to fill a pa tag in october. Occasionally also try a spot and stock for a doe on much smaller property that I can watch from my parents house early season. Nothing will make you feel more bad ass than stocking a doe to 15 yards in a field. Typically I’ll only try if wind is 18 mph plus(noise is a must).


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

First day of bow season? Lol...I'll be crappie fishing... no desire to be rushed to track, Dress or butcher my deer Because of warm weather


----------



## CFIden (Oct 9, 2014)

9Left said:


> First day of bow season? Lol...I'll be crappie fishing... no desire to be rushed to track, Dress or butcher my deer Because of warm weather


EXACTLY!


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

I won’t be out until the high temp is 65 or below. Then It’ll be public land. I’ve scouted my spots recently and they look good. Love the end of October into the first few weeks of November.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Probably waiting for cooler temperatures, to many bugs out now, no hurry.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

caseyroo said:


> I’m with Ironman, not dealing with mosquitos, ticks, and worrying about meat spoiling! The season doesn’t begin for me until the week of Halloween.


Halloween is usually the witching hour for me as well.
Like others...just don't feel the need to try and beat the heat.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

caseyroo said:


> I’m with Ironman, not dealing with mosquitos, ticks, and worrying about meat spoiling! The season doesn’t begin for me until the week of Halloween.


Sounds like my BIL. He'll go out earlier than that as long as it's comfortably cool, but once the bugs get stirring, he's out of the woods. Halloween time kicks off prime time for him.


----------



## buck16on (Feb 10, 2014)

G-Patt said:


> I plan to be at a busy creek crossing early morning behind a blow down waiting for a momma doe to take a cool drink of water before heading to bed. In the evening, I know of a travel corridor & pinch between bedding and food that is popular with the does as well. Easy access too. Both spots are on public. What do you all have in mind? Does or bucks? Terrain? Public or private?


I'll be in one of my Saturday hunting spots in my climber as opening day is a Saturday. I often kill a nice size doe on opening day. I have different spots in different states for each day of the week that weather and wind dictates my location. I live off venison so I have to hunt and kill as many as I can.


----------



## doegirl (Feb 24, 2005)

I'll be in one of my ground blinds. I have a thermocell if the skeeters start acting up. If I get a deer, I'll pick up some bags of ice on the way home to place in the chest cavity and on the hams. Once home I skin and butcher immediately.


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

This will be my first year in probably 30 years that I won't be out in the woods on opening weekend. Moving to Florida and not even seeing a deer yet since I moved down here just makes me want to hunt pigs even more down here..... Rich


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

FlyFishRich said:


> This will be my first year in probably 30 years that I won't be out in the woods on opening weekend. Moving to Florida and not even seeing a deer yet since I moved down here just makes me want pig hunt more down here....Rich


Hogs are Florida’s whitetail. lol lol


----------



## G-Patt (Sep 3, 2013)

My weather app shows lows to be 49 with morning showers possible on Saturday with a high of 70. Sounds yummy for the opener. I can hear the backstraps sizzling on the grill already!


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

G-Patt said:


> My weather app shows lows to be 49 with morning showers


Yea that forecast kinda has me rethinking my plans of chasing squirrels and fishing and maybe grabbing the crossbow inst. 
Be safe n Good luck !


----------



## TDD11 (Aug 5, 2015)

Hopefully the wind forecast changes. Opening day forecast shows Southwest/South/Southeast winds - I can't hunt those.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Over here east of the border, archery doesn't come in until Oct 2nd. My plan is to get into my stand and have this guy walk by 15 minutes later!









Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

No rethinking here ..... I'll be catching fish for the month


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I have to work all day....good luck to all afield!


----------



## G-Patt (Sep 3, 2013)

Well, any success by those who hunted opening day? On Saturday morning, I saw a bachelor group of 3 bucks, one of which was a mature 8 within 25 yards, but several branches of honeysuckle prevented me from shooting. Also during my evening hunt on Sunday, had a large forky come through my shooting lane but decided to pass. I've shot my lot of forkies and will shoot them again in the future, but the season is long and it's early. I was really hoping to fill my public land doe tag instead. I'll be at it again this weekend. Seeing some good movement for now.


----------

